# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ASRock X299 Extreme4 – доступная материнская плата для платформы Intel LGA 2066

## Labs

Ушедший 2017-й год, за долгое время стал годом, когда баланс сил на рынке платформ для настольных ПК стал не то чтобы нестабильным, но как минимум неоднозначным. Анонсированные в начале года восьмиядерные процессоры AMD Ryzen смогли пошатнуть ставшие невероятно прочными за последние годы позиции Intel в сегменте высокопроизводительных платформ. Старшие Ryzen предложили большее количество вычислительных ядер и лучшую производительность в многопоточных задачах при более низкой цене.
 Но настоящим откровением стали процессоры AMD Ryzen Treadripper, навязавшие Intel конкуренцию в святая-святых – секторе высокопроизводительных настольных компьютерных систем (HEDT – High-End Desktop). Конечно же, Intel сильно озаботилась стабильностью своих позиций, результатом чего стал выпуск процессоров Skylake-Х в исполнении LGA 2066. Спешка с выпуском этих процессоров привела к ошибкам в спецификациях цепей питания на материнских платах, из-за чего многим производителям даже пришлось выпускать обновленные версии BIOS для первых моделей серии.
 На сегодняшний день, ведущие производители материнских плат уже предлагают целые модельные ряды материнских плат для платформы Intel LGA 2066. Среди прочих выгодно выделяется компания ASRock, традиционно предлагающая наиболее гибкий подход к выбору функционала платы, для чего выпускает весьма обширные модельные ряды решений для каждой платформы. И даже для такой, в общем-то нишевой платформы, как LGA 2066, ASRock выпустила целых девять моделей материнских плат, среди которых имеется и вовсе уникальное решение типоразмера ITX! Что ж, сегодня в поле нашего внимания как раз один из наиболее доступных продуктов ASRock для LGA 2066 – материнская плата X299 Extreme4.

*ASRock X299 Extreme4 – технические характеристики и функционал*

Поскольку для платформы LGA 2066 компания Intel предлагает лишь один чипсет, Х299, каких-либо вариаций на эту тему здесь быть не может. Все платы для процессоров Skylake-Х построены на чипсете Intel Х299.
Чипсет получил целый ряд функций, которые уже давно пришли в системы LGA 1151, но которых явно не хватало LGA 2011-3. Из принципиально новых возможностей Х299 получил две: стандартная топология High Speed IO, позволяющая работать чипсету подобно PCIe-коммутатору, распределяющему и группирующему 30 высокоскоростных линий PCIe 3.0 так, как только будет удобно производителю материнской платы. В частности, реализовывать порты PCIe 3.0 различной пропускной способности. Следующее важно изменение – переход шины DMI 2.0 на более скоростную версию 3.0. Платформа LGA 2066 предназначена для построения высокопроизводительных систем, что накладывает на даже такую простую модель, как X299 Extreme4, определенный отпечаток. В целом, разработчики обошлись без череды различных котроллеров и дополнительных устройств, но возможности чипсета реализовали максимально тщательно.
Так, для поддержки различных устройств хранения данных на текстолите платы разместились восемь портов SATA 6GB/s и два слота Ultra M.2, поддерживающие SSD форм-фактора М.2 с интерфейсом SATA 6.0 Gb/s и PCIe Gen3 x4. По причине того, что X299 предоставляет только шесть портов SATA 6.0 Gb/s, линии SATA обоих слотов совмещены с двумя стандартными портами SATA, поэтому при использовании в них накопителей М.2 с интерфейсом SATA совмещенные порты работать не будут.
Слотов PCIe 3.0, подходящих для установки видеокарт, на плате распаяно три. Говоря об их пропускной способности, следует учитывать, что различные модели процессоров Intel для платформы LGA 2066 имеют разное количество линий PCIe 3.0. Так, старшие Core i9 Skylake-Х предлагают 44 линии PCI Express и два первых получат по 16 линий, а третий 4 линии PCIe 3.0. C процессорами Core i7 Skylake-Х и их 28 линиями, схема будет выглядеть как x16/x8/x4. И, наконец, при использовании самых простых Core i7 Kaby Lake-X, их 16 линий плата может распределять по схеме х16/х0/х4 или х8/х8х/х4.
Кроме этого имеется стандартный слот PCIe 3.0 х1 и еще один разъем М.2, распаянный на текстолите ближе к I/O-панели. Логически он подключен к шине PCIe 3.0 и предназначен для установки в него Wi-Fi-модулей.
Одна из принципиальных особенностей платформы LGA 2066 – поддержка четырех каналов оперативной памяти. Ввиду этого на плате распаяны восемь слотов для модулей, а суммарный объем ОЗУ может достигать 128 GB. Хотя суть здесь все же не столько в максимальном объеме оперативной памяти, сколько в доступности комплектующих. В LGA 1151 можно набрать 64 GB ОЗУ, и этого будет вполне достаточно абсолютному большинству пользователей. Совсем другое дело, что стоимость четырех планок по 16 GB каждая будет запредельная. Набирать восемью дешевле. Максимальная заявленная частота ОЗУ составляет 4200 МГц. Естественно, в режиме разгона.
Увы, но несмотря на принадлежность к топовому уровню, Х299 поддерживает только 3.1 Gen1 и 2.0 версии интерфейса USB. Это упущение разработчики ASRock исправили с помощью контроллера ASMedia ASM3142, благодаря которому на I/O-панели платы появилась пара портов USB 3.1 Gen2, один формата Type-A, другой Type-C.
Звуковому тракту платы традиционно уделили пристальное внимание. Вывод звука на аудиосистемы, с количеством поддерживаемых каналов до восьми, а также стереонаушники базируется на кодеке Realtek ALC1220. Чип оснащен цифро-аналоговым преобразователем, обеспечивающим соотношение сигнал/шум на впечатляющем уровне 120dB, и поддерживает технологию Creative Sound Blaste Cinema 3. В выходных цепях используются электролитические аудиоконденсаторы Nichicon серии Fine Gold, а фронтальный выход на наушники реализован через операционный усилитель TI NE5532 Premium, поддерживающий устройства с импедансом до 600 Ом с его автоматическим определением.
Помимо этого, на плате реализован еще и целый комплекс мер для улучшения качества выводимого звука. Для продуктов ASRock они уже стали традиционными. Так, вся схема электрически изолирована от остальной части текстолита, что сводит на нет возможные проникновения электромагнитных помех из других цепей, а основные каналы выполнены на различных слоях, чтобы исключить взаимопроникновение. Запитка аудиотракта осуществляется напрямую от главного 24-контактного разъема питания на текстолите без параллельных соединений и ответвлений для других потребителей (технология Direct Drive). В довершение картины, контакты аудиовыходов на задней панели и колодки на плате покрыты слоем позолоты.
На I/О-панель X299 Extreme4 от аудиотракта выведены пять аналоговых аудиовыходов и один цифровой оптический S/PDIF. Далее за ними следует ряд из пары портов USB 2.0 и сетевого RJ-45, пары USB 3.1 Gen2, один из которых Type-A, а другой Type-С, четыре USB 3.1 Gen1 и пара PS/2 для мыши и клавиатуры.
 
*Дизайн и компоновка*

Оформлена материнская плата не броско, а сдержано и стильно. Здесь нет кричащих цветов, зато есть благородный ровный окрас радиаторами незаурядной формы.
Выполнена плата, понятное дело, в формате АТХ. Ведь только сам процессорный разъем LGA 2066 с преобразователями напряжения питания и восемью слотами для модулей памяти DDR4 занимают больше половины площади текстолита.
Места едва остается для двух полноценных слотов видеокарт с впаянными в текстолит металлическими рамками. Третий слот, механически являющийся PCIe х16, но электрически – PCIe х4, будет точно заблокирован второй видеокартой, если, конечно, таковая будет установлена.
 Учитывая тот факт, что даже Core i7 Skylake-Х потребляют до 140 Вт энергии, а флагманские i9 и вовсе 165 Вт, преобразователю питания процессора было уделено максимальное внимание. Материнская плата оснащена схемой, насчитывающей в общей сложности 11 каналов (фаз) модуляции напряжений питания.
 Помимо простого наращивания количества фаз преобразователя, разработчики ASRock не забыли и о качестве используемых в цепях элементов. Так, здесь применяются полимерные конденсаторы премиум класса Nichicon 12K Platinum, транзисторы Dual-Stack MOSFET с пониженным сопротивлением открытого канала и закрытые дроссели с ферритовыми сердечниками Premium 60A Power Choke, рассчитанные на внушительные токи до 60А. Наряду с большим количеством фаз преобразования, такая элементная база позволяет получить более стабильное напряжение с меньшей амплитудой «шумов», что может весьма пригодиться при экстремальном разгоне таких энергоёмких процессоров, как Skylake-Х. Для подвода к схеме напряжения 12 В от блока питания распаян не один, как и всегда, а два восьмиконтактных разъема EPS12V. Намек на то, что разработчики не допускают образования «бутылочных горлышек» на таких ответственных участках. Впрочем, как и везде.
 Для охлаждения транзисторов Dual-Stack MOSFET используется пара массивных радиаторов, соединённых между собой тепловой трубкой. Это позволяет ровнее распределять тепловую энергию по элементам и более эффективно ее рассеивать.
 Радиатор, охлаждающий чипсет Х299, также достаточно массивен, но имеет заниженный профиль, дабы не мешать установке длинных видеокарт. С этой же целью порты SATA 6Gb/s распаяны на противоположном краю текстолита и развернуты параллельно плоскости платы – так, чтобы картыне упирались в торчащие штекеры и не путались среди сигнальных кабелей.
 Хотя нельзя в очередной раз не отметить продуманность размещения всех без исключения элементов на текстолите ASRock X299 Extreme4. Такой подход позволяет практически полностью исключить какие-либо возможные конфликты совместимости комплектующих, облегчает сборку и эксплуатацию системы, а также достаточно ярко демонстрирует отношение производителя к пользователям.

*Упаковка и комплектация
*
Упаковкой материнской плате ASRock X299 Extreme4 большая картонная коробка незамысловатой, классической конструкции и оформления.
 Набор комплектующих в целом стандартен, хоть и немного расширен за счет сигнальных кабелей SATA, которых здесь четыре вместо привычных двух. Кроме этого, в комплекте присутствует жесткий мост для объединения двух видеокарт в тандем SLI, три винта для фиксации SSD М.2, кронштейн для Wi-Fi-антенн на заднюю стенку корпуса, заглушка для I/O панели, диск с драйверами и ПО, руководство по эксплуатации.

*ASRock UEFI*

Для настройки различных аспектов работы X299 Extreme4 используется встроенная утилита конфигурирования настроек ASRock UEFI. Ее внешний вид и структура уже давно отработаны разработчиками ASRock и не претерпевают каких-либо кардинальных изменений уже несколько лет. Добавляются лишь необходимые опции или разделы.
 Для неискушенных и опытных пользователей утилитой предлагается два различных режима – простой и продвинутый, называемые, соответственно, Easy Mode и Advanced Mode.
 В первом вся информация и настройки сосредоточены на одном экране. Слева мы видим информацию об установленной модели процессора и его максимальной частоте функционирования, а также данные о модулях памяти и подключенных накопителях. Справа выводится информация о температуре процессора и чипсета. Здесь же отмечено и максимальное значение напряжения, подаваемого на процессор.
 В режиме Easy Mode можно производить и некоторые базовые настройки: включать XMP-профиль модулей памяти и режим RAID, выбирать алгоритм работы вентиляторов, настраивать последовательность включения загрузочных устройств с помощью мыши путем простого перетаскивания соответствующих ярлыков.
 Единственное подменю в Easy Mode носит название Tools, в нем представлен ряд полезных утилит. Так, с помощью Instant Flash и Internet Flash можно обновить прошивку платы, используя заранее скачанный файл или прямо с серверов ASRock через Интернет. Ну а инструментарий FAN-Tastic Tuning дает возможность гибкой настройки программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате, что позволяет тонко настраивать баланс между производительностью системы и уровнем издаваемого шума.
 Режим Advanced Mode гораздо объемней. Здесь набор настроек ограничен лишь возможностями платформы и чипсета.
 Из полезных опций, доступных не у всех производителей системных плат, можно отметить возможность программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате. Соответствующие настройки представлены в подменю Hardware Monitor, где для каждого из вентиляторов можно выбрать режим работы и привязку регулировки скорости вращения крыльчатки к датчику температуры в процессоре или в чипсете.
 Наибольший интерес среди продвинутых пользователей, очевидно, вызовет раздел OC Tweaker.
 Помимо изобилия ручных настроек здесь присутствуют опции для автоматического разгона вычислительных и графического ядер процессора, с помощью которых оверклокингом может заняться даже несведущий новичок. Достаточно лишь выбрать желаемую частоту и перезагрузить систему с сохранением настроек.
 Ручные же настройки сгруппированы в подменю CPU Configuration, DRAM Configuration, Voltage Configuration и FIVR Configuration. Собственно, их назначение прозрачно и однозначно заложено в названиях.
 И если первые три раздела содержат в целом стандартные настройки, отдельное подменю для конфигурирования встроенного преобразователя напряжений питания FIVR (Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator) – это что-то новое.
 В подменю CPU Configuration имеется весьма интересная опция для настойки напряжений питания в различных режимах и множителя частоты каждого ядра процессора в отдельности.

*Разгон
*
В то время, как предшествующее поколение CPU Broadwell-E для высокопроизводительных платформ Intel производилось по техпроцессу 14 нм, семейство процессоров Skylake-Х производится уже с помощью улучшенного технологического процесса 14 нм+, обкатанного на семействе Kaby Lake. Это предполагает определенный рост разгонного потенциала, что прослеживается и в спецификациях новых CPU – их клокинг явно выше, чем у аналогичных предшественников.
 При этом Intel отказалась от использования припоя в зоне контакта ядра с теплораспределительной крышкой в пользу полимерного. Как известно, это зачастую приводит к ситуации, когда разогнанный процессор перегревается не из-за недостаточной мощности кулера, а именно по причине того, что тепло от ядер передается на кулер неудовлетворительно.
 Кроме этого, в Skylake-Х появился новый набор инструкций AVX-512, предъявляющий куда более высокие требования к точности (читай, стабильности) работы процессора, поэтому при активации 512-битных регистров частота процессора заметно падает даже в штатных режимах работы. В то время как старый набор AVX может исполняться при едва ли не вдвое высшем клокинге на том же CPU. В целом, ничего страшного, Skylake-Х позволяют выставлять отдельные множители на режимы работы с использованием инструкций AVX и AVX-512, а приложений, использующих 512-битные инструкции, пока практически нет. Поэтому и на сегодняшний день, актуально говорить все же о максимально стабильной частоте процессора при работе с инструкциями AVX.
 Так, стендовый экземпляр процессора Intel Core i7-7820Х, ранее не тестировавшийся на других платах, смог разогнаться до частоты 4,4 ГГц (то есть прибавка относительно номинала – 800 МГц!), для чего потребовалось увеличение напряжения питания его ядер до 1,18 В.
 Максимальная температура самого разогретого ядра при этом, не превышала отметки 83°С, при использовании жидкостной системы охлаждения самого начального уровня Corsair H60, проигрывающей в эффективности даже удачным моделям недорогих, диапазона $20-30, воздушных кулеров.

*Заключение*

*X299 Extreme4* – это наиболее доступная материнская плата в модельном ряду решений компании ASRock для новой High-End платформы Intel. Продукт не пресыщен функционально, большинство его возможностей основаны на функционале чипсета Intel Х299 и дополнены лишь необходимыми вкраплениями контроллеров.  При этом системная плата выполнена с применением самых высококачественных компонентов с большим запасом прочности и ресурса, что весьма немаловажно для откровенно оверклокерской платформы. Традиционно пристальное внимание было уделено и звуковому тракту.

В целом же плата предлагает хороший функционал, качественное исполнение всех элементов, проработанное меню конфигурации BIOS и отличный инструментарий для оверклокинга.

----------

